# Caterer needed



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good afternoon all!

Hope this doesn't anger the moderators but if it's not correct, please move to the appropriate forum and let me know. Thanks.

I've been involved with Cheftalk since 2006 and this is the first opportunity of this kind I've ever presented. My hope was to involve some fellow Cheftalkers in a very special event. Being one of the coordinators and definitely not wishing to be the person executing the food, I thought it would be a great idea to see who out there would be willing to look at this opportunity. The event being held is for our youth competitive swim team, Poseidon Swimming, located in Richmond, Virginia and the date is November 28th at the Science Museum of Virginia, Thalhimer Pavilion. It is ultimately a fundraiser but more importantly it will also be the inaugural of our Poseidon Swimming Family Reunion with focus on the past alumni and present team families for attendance. This event could serve as many as 500 if we get the response we are hoping for.

A couple quick details;

Heavy hors d'oeuvres and non-manned stations.
One manned station, given it's purpose would be suitable
Bar service to be provided so all inclusive caterer necessary
Must be able to provide service items like plates, linens and utensils
Complete off site venue with no amenities available (except power and heat)
Black-tie optional but jacket will be required as attire so this is not a wings, chips and dip type event.
Looking for someone wishing to make a name for themselves or expand into the area.
Our current and past family base stretches 25 years in the area and people from all walks of life so the potential for growing your reputation is very high.
Please respond to [email protected] or PM me from this site if you would have an interest and desire to work with us.

Thank you!

edited for spelling


----------

